# Boot to the Head (Crop cop highlight video :) )



## Andrew Green (Jan 4, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6695732838347789313

ouch


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just watching that one a minute ago, along with the others.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

That's one nasty roundhouse.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

There's a striker for you!  

-Fluff


----------



## Cujo (Jan 4, 2006)

Great video! That is one guy that you don't want to be kicked by.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

His legs are so damn fast!


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 5, 2006)

dude...ouch?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> His legs are so damn fast!


 
You act like you've neve seen Puramuk

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7851163544665086571&q=puramuk


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> You act like you've neve seen Puramuk
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7851163544665086571&q=puramuk


 
Nice clip. He doesn't scare me like Cro cop does though.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Nice clip. He doesn't scare me like Cro cop does though.


 
No, he'll kick your *** with a smile and a dance move.........


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> No, he'll kick your *** with a smile and a dance move.........


 
Maybe. How fast does he run? 'Cause he'd have to catch me first.  

Otherwise... yes. yes, he would.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2006)

Has probally the best kick in the game today
terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Has probally the best kick in the game today
> terry



If anyone saw the last Crocop vs. Hunt fight, he landed a few on Hunt.  It didn't even seem to phase him.  His head would snap and he would just carry on.  I was amazed both at Hunt's ability to take the kick and the force and speed Crocop put behind them.  It was a good fight.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 5, 2006)

I love his spotted trunks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 5, 2006)

Hunts ability to form sentences afterwords was a little diminished, but he sure didn't seem phased much in the fight...

I think trying for a KO is not the best plan when fighting hunt, he should've tried to put him on his back IMO.  The guy has a chin of granite...


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I love his spotted trunks!


 
Yes. And I would laugh at him because of it right up until he kicked my head clean off my shoulders.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> If anyone saw the last Crocop vs. Hunt fight, he landed a few on Hunt. It didn't even seem to phase him. His head would snap and he would just carry on. I was amazed both at Hunt's ability to take the kick and the force and speed Crocop put behind them. It was a good fight.


 
Damn. I haven't seen it. That's just insane. I admire his 'Rocky-like' tenacity but that kind of tenacity has dain bramage written all over it.


----------

